# NUMS entry test and FMH



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey can anyone tell me how to prepare for the NUMS entry test for CMH? And how to prepare the English and General intelligence parts for FMH?


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Date of NUMS entrytest?


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

7 november


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Malyash said:


> 7 november


its 8 nov


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

What exactly is the weightage of NUMS entry test and UHS Mcat? Its not mentioned on their website..


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Yup @AhmadT 8 nov


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

hey guys... does anyone of you know when you have to fill in the admission form and all? and what is the syllabus?


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Guys where did you find about Nums entry test date? Is it confirmed?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

it was cmh entry test

- - - Updated - - -

of last year


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh Ok


----------

